# Flat tip help



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m spraying ceilings yesterday. T and g, 5 rooms about 1,500 sq ft. With advance matte BM furniture quality paint. With an aaa with a 309 flat tip. The tip is working perfect for first third then down hill from there. Start with fingers, then tip spraying less product, then spraying in weird directions. Obviously gradually clogging up. People with a bunch of experience with AAA’s is this normal. Is my paint to thick, to much air with to small of tip. I’m not experienced with this machine, but it sure does spray nice. After I soaked tip in acetone and cleaned it was fine again for a short time again.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If you have the G40 gun, the tip will constantly build up with paint. I had to keep a wet stiff brush (stainless wire tooth brush) to constantly remove the build up. Some members have reported changing the whole fluid nozzle and air cap assembly, but I forgot to which type.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Keep the tip clean from buildup.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

CApainter said:


> type.


Yes it is the g40 gun. And I was eventually using a small scrubby brush every few minutes on front of tip. But eventually it jams up.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You could try a rag with paint thinner on it. Wipe with that. Not sure if it'll be any different. Sounds like crap getting in the air holes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Glenn-1 said:


> Yes it is the g40 gun. And I was eventually using a small scrubby brush every few minutes on front of tip. But eventually it jams up.


Yep. Bad tip design. I even had to raise the air pressure but it didn't help much. There is a tip replacement but I forgot what it is. Maybe a member that knows will provide the answer.


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

You shouldn’t have problems with the flat tip only the rac tips. is it plugging up or just getting a buildup on the guard that is effecting the spray pattern?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

wepainthouston said:


> You shouldn’t have problems with the flat tip only the rac tips. is it plugging up or just getting a buildup on the guard that is effecting the spray pattern?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its plugging up gradually I believe. Or the paint is drying on the outside of the slit in the flat tip. I have to keep brushing it to keep going then finally it starts spraying side ways. then I have to take flat tip apart and dip in solvent and blow out til clean . Then keep going. The paint is strained, etc.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not the correct tip for the paint

Flat paint correct?

Why a 309?

You need a 517

Is a AAA an air assisted airless?

If so thats the wrong equipment for Ceiling paint

I'd be using a bigger pump with a bigger tip on a Ceiling


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

propainterJ said:


> Its not the correct tip for the paint
> 
> Flat paint correct?
> 
> ...


Hes using advance matte on T&G. I would perhaps move to a 312 instead of 309 but 517 is way too big
@Glenn-1 there is a reversable tip air cap you can get for the g40. Aside from that strain your paint and use 100 mesh filters.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The G40 originally comes with the RAC tip (the one that gave me problems), but has a conversion tip called the "Flat tip".
the following video shows how to convert the G40 tips.
How to convert a Graco G40 from RAC to Flat Tip for Fine Finishing - YouTube


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> The G40 originally comes with the RAC tip (the one that gave me problems), but has a conversion tip called the "Flat tip".
> the following video shows how to convert the G40 tips.
> How to convert a Graco G40 from RAC to Flat Tip for Fine Finishing - YouTube


I was just looking up prices for those, wow damn near $1000 for a spray gun.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hes using advance matte on T&G. I would perhaps move to a 312 instead of 309 but 517 is way too big
> @Glenn-1 there is a reversable tip air cap you can get for the g40. Aside from that strain your paint and use 100 mesh filters.


Thank you. The reason I was using a 309 was that was the flat tip that came with my new air assist, and the assortment of tips I ordered have not come in yet. I get three free tips and would love a big line of tips but the cost $75 each, so making a short list of sizes most needed. And would be nice to have two of common ones if clog can change quickly, and clean when I get home. And yes it’s t and g that is on a slopped ceiling that in places almost meets with door trim. So I needed a fine spray finish. You are so right I should be using a bigger tip as it took a lot air to complete the fan.


cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hes using advance matte on T&G. I would perhaps move to a 312 instead of 309 but 517 is way too big
> @Glenn-1 there is a reversable tip air cap you can get for the g40. Aside from that strain your paint and use 100 mesh filters.



could you give me a link to the reversible air cap for flat tips for the g 40 gun.


----------

